# Best MTB for the Money in $200-$400 Range



## BStrails (May 23, 2013)

Alright so I've done some looking through threads and never found anything that gave me exactly the information I'm looking for. I am a beginner looking to purchase my first MTB. I grew up riding but haven't had my own in years. I am 5'11' and 240 lbs so I'm a big guy. I have a good idea on the size bike I need. I am just looking for some recommendations. I don't mind something that I am going to have to adjust now and then because thats a bike, but I do not want something that I am going to have to replace major stock pieces immediately. I will primarily be riding on pavement with weekend trips to some light offroad trials. I am currently looking at Polaris Rush MTB. It is in my range and seems to have good reviews. 
Thoughts on that particular bike and any others?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

At that price range I wouldn't consider anything new, only used. Also wouldn't get a fork unless it had a lock out, or would go rigid.
Welcome to the site.


----------



## icsloppl (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd agree with theMeat completely. To make a more specific reccommendation, a used Specialized RockHopper or Stumpjumper might be a nice solution. Craig's List is your friend.


----------



## BStrails (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the response! I figured this would be a popular answer. Unfortunately in my city, I have had very little luck with the local market (atleast on Craigslist). So I expanded my search to the next large city and did find a 2010 Specialized Hardrock that appears to be fully stock and in good condition. The asking price is $350. Good or bad?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Check out Airborne bicycles 
Airborne Bicycles

The Skyhawk is under $400

Also bikes direct
Save Up To 60% Off Road Bikes, Bicycles, Mountain Bikes and Bicycles with Bikesdirect.com, New with full warranties


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

I second Bikes Direct. I picked up my Motobecane 700c Elite Trail for $370.



kjlued said:


> Check out Airborne bicycles
> Airborne Bicycles
> 
> The Skyhawk is under $400
> ...


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

Don't take this the wrong way, but it is my opinion that at your budget, your top factors should be 

1) A bike that fits. Your height would on average put you into the high Medium / low Large frame size range. You won't know until you can sit on it and ride it. If it doesn't fit you, you won't want to ride it.
2) A bike that's durable. Go for a simple hardtail. Don't try for fancy rear suspension, or low spoke count wheels. You'll have two popular choices of 29er and 26er wheel sizes. The 29er will be a little more expensive due to their market favor. Durability-wise, the 26 wheel is slightly tougher. 

This may all mean a bike on the heavy side, but your budget gives me the impression that you can't afford to replace stuff that breaks too easily.

Again, just my opinion of it. Your responses will only help us figure out what you really need.


----------



## boomy169 (Apr 23, 2013)

i was in your boat. i have a very low price range due to bills and a demanding wife. used is the way to go in your case. if you have to drive to get the bike dont forget to add the price of gas to the price of the bike. and on craigslist most people will be willing to negotiate with you on the price. this can be a huge saving if you have a silver tongue.
used all the way


----------

